# 2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup



## Don Bickel (Mar 30, 2002)

After stopping at the local Walmart on my way to the fishing hole, I encountered a starter lockup problem on my new Diplomat, after talking with my dealer(which is a whole other story, Lewis RV in Tulsa) and Monaco, I was able to get back underway by hitting the starter with a hammer while trying to turnover the engine, which was hard to do as was by my self. Has anyone else had this problem or know of anymore "surprizes" I might have to look forward to with what I thought was a top of the line motorcoach. DB


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

Don, What kind of engine does your Diplomat have and how many miles? Is it still under warrenty,if so I would have them install a new starter.  It may never happen again if it is a brand new unit.  You could remove the starter and clean the armature and brushes to cure the problem.  It could also be the sol. sw. Keep the hammer handy, just in case.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Don Bickel (Mar 31, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

I've only got about 2400 miles on it, both the dealer and Monaco said the same thing could happen with a new one. There is something in the starter causing it, they said it usually only happens one time, something about it stopping in just the right place and then not being able to spin again without a tap on it. I'm thinking about having a new one put on, but it might do the same thing and probably in a very inconvenient place. DB


----------



## Don Bickel (Mar 31, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

It has a Cummins 330 horse with Allison 6 speed. DB


----------



## DOC (Apr 1, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

Am not a mechanic or an electrician, but had the same thing happen on another vehicle and there was a small weak place, almost break in the wiring field.  Dealers told me the same thing and had to pay for an independent test which revealed the problem.  Get a new starter & new sol.sw.   DOC


----------



## C Nash (Apr 1, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

If you buy a new starter, be ready to dig deep in the old pocket book If the dealer will replace it under warrenty have them do so but,I would disasemble the starter, clean the ammature and brushes before I paid out of pocket.  When these thing sat they tend to corrode and will not make contact.  Not to familiar with the cummins but most sol. can be taken apart and cleaned if it mounts on the starter. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## thumbs (Apr 2, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

Yeah for the price of a M/H you would think they would jump on replacein the starter.  Next time ya need a hammer you'll probably be gettin ready to go out to dinner in the rain with your suit an tie on.  I have had the same problem with auto starters once in a while.  If they do it once they will do it again.  Like C. Nash said either take it apart and clean it or there is probably a bad windin in er.  If it were a car you can replace em pretty cheaply.  On that bugger I'll bet it a pretty penney. I think if I took er out I would send it to a good shop to have it checked out.  JMTCW

"Fear the turtle"       GO TURPS!!!!!!!!!!!  :-}}}}}}}}}}}


Gary


----------



## Don Bickel (Apr 2, 2002)

2002 Monaco Diplomat starter lockup

Thanks to all for advice, they will put a new one under warranty, think I'll try it, sure don't want to get caught at wrong time and place.


----------

